# wireless book 7" Embedded CE 6.0 cannot execute ANY .exe commands



## mdejst4u (Oct 19, 2011)

I was given a 7" wireless book (Chinese) with Windows CE 6.0 Embedded. It WILL NOT connect to Wi-Fi. When i use cmd prompt the message " Cannot execute netstart.exe" or any command for that matter. As well, the message "PPPoE Access Concentrator is not responding". Allow me to Thank you for your time in helping me resolve this issue, for I am at my wits end.:4-dontkno


----------

